# which body kit fits b14 lines best



## engine#9 (Mar 30, 2004)

This is strickly a matter of opinion i suppose, i was just wondering which body kit you guys feel fits the lines of a b14 best, for my vote i narrowed it to the stillen or drift kits. I already have a drift kit but i just wanted to see others opinions .thanks


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

drift...


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

GTR (don't know if thats the name, but it has GTR writen on back bumper)


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

In my opinion, your best bets are the GTR kit, the Drift kit, or the Omega/R33/Sensei variations. The Omega/R33/Sensei only look good if you use different sideskirts, though. With a little work, the Combat front can look pretty sweet too.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i agree with everyone... the GTR kit flows good with the b14 lines...

IMHO, many other kits like the extreme, drift, and the omega, etc.. are way too rigid for the b14.


----------



## Nissan200sx (Mar 23, 2004)

*Body Kits*

The best setup, in my opnion is the R-33 Omega Front, Drift Side Skirts, and I think its the GTR Rear bumper cover. I'm thinkin' the combo should be wicked. The whole thing is available at Extreme Dimensions


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i think either the drift or the gtr is the best looking kit


----------



## engine#9 (Mar 30, 2004)

*body kit*

oh ok i see now that gtr kit does flow pretty good w/ it. I like the fender flares. has anyone else had a bad expiernce w/ VIS cause my kit barely fitted and it took like a month to get here


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

what kit did u get and also hase your car been in a previous accident ?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i think the drift flows very well..

oh, and the originator company of the drift kit (street weapon kits) closed down, so the only ones they make now are knock offs, so fitments will prolly be shitty


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Im gonna go with the GTR.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

erebuni gtr for sure!


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

engine#9 said:


> oh ok i see now that gtr kit does flow pretty good w/ it. I like the fender flares. has anyone else had a bad expiernce w/ VIS cause my kit barely fitted and it took like a month to get here




..I ordered the VIS R34-OCTANE bumper..and it fit perfectly :thumbup: 

..went through TrixMotorsport in Phx. & saved on shipping.. ..I waited about 

2-weeks..


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Kalel said:


> GTR (don't know if thats the name, but it has GTR writen on back bumper)


stillen?
couse stillen has GTR written on the bumper


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

which ones besides Stillen are not fiberglass?


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

they are all nice, but to stay with the closest to stock smooth lines i would have to say the gtr kit.


----------



## Triple_T (Mar 18, 2004)

well i have a combat front bumper from andy's auto sport, and it looks real nice, but it took forever to put on, the fittings were shit, the paitn peeled off because of a poor bumper, my body shop had to basically refinish the whole thing, so it was 400 for the bumper, then another 300 for labor, dont shop there, they suck!!!


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

i love the look of the combat front....ohhhh its so nice


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> which ones besides Stillen are not fiberglass?


The only urethane kits for the B14 are the GTR, Stillen lip (which isn't really a bodykit), and whatever the Stillen front bumper is called. The rest are fiberglass.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

is the "STILLEN FASCIA NISSAN 200SX/SENTRA 95-99" thats on stillen's site
is that the body kit that has GTR on it? 
If im not mistaken..thats the whole kit right?
see the link below:
http://www.stillen.com/Sportscars_detail.asp?cat=3&subcat=149&Brand=&id=283&page=1


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Nope, that's the Stillen front end, not the GTR. And it's just a front end, no skirts or rear. Stillen used to distribute the GTR, but they stopped for some reason and replaced it with the bumper you see on that link.

This is what the GTR front looks like, on Matt's turbo '98 SE:

















The GTR kit also has matching skirts, rear, flares, and door caps.

These are the 4-door skirts on Sean's car:









Here's the rear on Chris's SE-R:









The full 4-door kit (dunno who the owner is):









And the 2-door kit sans door caps, again on Chris's 200SX:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

...and this is the Stillen front on Robert's 200SX:








[© 2004 Sam Garen]

He's using molded Civic sideskirts and a Drift rear bumper.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

whats a good website to order those it from .. and easy onthe wallet & shippng ???


----------



## engine#9 (Mar 30, 2004)

*ahhh.. i see*



blazin_injun said:


> ..I ordered the VIS R34-OCTANE bumper..and it fit perfectly :thumbup:
> 
> ..went through TrixMotorsport in Phx. & saved on shipping.. ..I waited about
> 
> 2-weeks..


well maybe there is something up w/ my frame or something
and i did order it through a shop so i dunno who could be at fault there. but there is about a 2" gap between the bumper and where it should be sitting under my headlights and that bothers me so i suppose i should go to another body shop for an opinion on the current work done.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

And the 2-door kit sans door caps, again on Chris's 200SX:







[/QUOTE]

more please!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> whats a good website to order those it from .. and easy onthe wallet & shippng ???


Moldynamics (www.moldynamics.com IIRC) or Erebuni (www.spoilers.com) are the two places I know of that carry the GTR kit. Erebuni is a bunch of photo-stealing assholes, though, so don't buy from them. Everyone seems to like Moldynamics alright.

Alex - you can see a whole mess of photos of Chris's car scattered throughout NW Nismo's event coverage (check the 2003 archives) or on Cardomain. Especially check out the interior - it's to die for!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

samo said:


> Moldynamics (www.moldynamics.com IIRC) or Erebuni (www.spoilers.com) are the two places I know of that carry the GTR kit. Erebuni is a bunch of photo-stealing assholes, though, so don't buy from them. Everyone seems to like Moldynamics alright.
> 
> Alex - you can see a whole mess of photos of Chris's car scattered throughout NW Nismo's event coverage (check the 2003 archives) or on Cardomain. Especially check out the interior - it's to die for!


i dont see any body kits for nissans at www.moldynamics.com , they dont even
list nissan


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nevermind i found it ..
i had to go through the product list.. 
sorry bout that , ignore the above post


is there any difference between the Stillen front bumper 
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/may02/images/200sxstillen2.jpg
and this one
http://moldynamics.com/store/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=41301


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

They're both made of urethane, and both _kinda_ look similar. That's where the similarities end. The Stillen bumper is quite a bit different from the GTR. First off, it's a different piece and looks different. Look closely at these two pictures, I'm sure you'll see the difference:









(Robert's 200SX, Stillen front end with custom canards)









(Matt's Sentra)

Notice the center section of the Stillen. It comes upward toward the center, unlike the GTR. The GTR also has a small lip on the bottom. Aside from that, the Stillen has a much flatter, deeper profile and more extended side vents than the GTR. It is also significantly lower than the GTR. Look closely at the two and I'm sure you'll see the significant differences.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

note to self: sell drift front bumper and get the stillen


----------



## engine#9 (Mar 30, 2004)

*exactly*

i always saw the stillen bumper as being a little bland, i guess cause the one on stillens site is kinda plain but that pic changes my perception of that no doubt.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i know right... the stillen's front looks hot. Actually it looks kinda aggressive comparing to the picture on their website. It was the same thing with my firiend's maxima. On the website the Stillen's kit looks like sh*t but when he got it .. it looked very very nice.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

well i think im getting Erebuni kit soon, someone i know knows someone who can get it for $690 the whole kit except fender flares ( the price includes tax & free shipping). I think thats a good deal right? 
THe reason why i decided on that one is cause its polyurathane and not fiberglass, i dont feel like fixing my kit every few weeks, by the way i live in NJ (snow, roads are crappy) so i those who live here can understand that.. i think.


----------

